# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Ali dies/Macki stabbed

## tammyy2j

Ali stabs Macki and Justin gets the blame. Then Ali dies i think he gets run over by a car driven by drunk Mel. Liz could end up with two of her children going to prison. The Burton-Taylor family are supposed to have been axed. I hope they keep Justin he is the best out of them.

----------


## LSF-1

Where did you hear about this?

----------


## daisy38

Source?

----------


## Katy

huh?

----------


## Treacle

I wonder what the source is? Can't find anything on "Google".

----------


## eastenders mad

what i hope this is fake.
I like Ali i feel sorry for him, iwish him and Nicole get together

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im afraid it's true everyone. It was on the chris fountain website I think.

----------


## true.moon

noooooooooooo
i like them two charactetrs

----------


## Debs

i havre just read something on d.s about a funeral for ali!!

here is the link to some pictures of the funeral. 

http://users.cjb.net/chrisfountain/funeral.html

ali dosent appear to be in any of them!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ali dosent appear to be in any of them!


That's because he's in the coffin Debs!! lol

----------


## Debs

LOL birks!! what i mean is there is no sign of ali so it must be treu he does!! cheeky birks!

----------


## Gadders

i cant belive ali is going 2 die i really liked him. y r they killing of some of the good people?  :Crying:

----------


## Bad Wolf

hey welcome to the board, hope you post lots and lots xx

apparenly they are getting rid of the whole taylor-burton lot???

----------


## Gadders

hi i cant belive it y r they killing most of the familys off it aint right

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont think they are killing them all, just getting rid

watch your text speak- it drives everyone mad

----------


## Katy

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I thought it was a rumour youve upset my day now.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Poor Justin!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Justin always seems to have it tough!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree.

----------


## di marco

at least its ali that dies and not justin! does macki end up dying after being stabbed or not?

----------


## Gadders

xxxxxxxxx Yes Macki does die because i think it is ali that stabs him but justin gets framed for killing Macki becuase his DNA is on the knife

----------


## di marco

> xxxxxxxxx Yes Macki does die because i think it is ali that stabs him but justin gets framed for killing Macki becuase his DNA is on the knife


oh right thanks, i knew macki got stabbed but i didnt know if he died or not. thank god macki dies too!

----------


## Gadders

i am glad Macki dies aswell cause he made justin nasty but im not glad that ali dies

----------


## di marco

> i am glad Macki dies aswell cause he made justin nasty but im not glad that ali dies


im glad justin doesnt die! i hate macki! i didnt really want ali to die either, even though he can be boring at times

----------


## Abbie

> i am glad Macki dies aswell cause he made justin nasty but im not glad that ali dies


i agree with you there

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

oh no!!!
anyone notice on the last piture on the chris fountain website it looks like justin is sticking his tongue out at becca?lol

----------


## eastenders mad

whats the website called?

----------


## di marco

> oh no!!!
> anyone notice on the last piture on the chris fountain website it looks like justin is sticking his tongue out at becca?lol


yeh there was a discussion about whether he was sticking his tongue out or not in one of the threads in the rumour mill
heres the pic:



it does look like hes sticking his tongue out

----------


## gbnut

sounds like a good storyline.  but i hope they work out that justin did not do it.  there has been too many wrongful arrests in soapland.  hollyoaks have already done wrongful imprisoment with dan.

----------


## Gadders

no one will believe justin because they will think he is getting his own back for what Macki did to him

----------


## true.moon

> yeh there was a discussion about whether he was sticking his tongue out or not in one of the threads in the rumour mill
> heres the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> it does look like hes sticking his tongue out


yeah it does
mabye hes saying go on give us a kiss!!  :Lol:

----------


## LSF-1

> yeah it does
> mabye hes saying go on give us a kiss!!


it looks like it could be part of the X on the photo

----------


## true.moon

no cause the x's are lines up straight and he has his head tilted forward

----------


## willow

i still think its a door handle!

----------


## true.moon

no i think its his tounge

----------


## true.moon

we will just ahve to wait for the episode to find out

----------


## leanne27

when does justin return to hollyoaks, i knew he had gone to football camp, but has he alleady returned? does he come back for hen allie and darlene are attacked by macki? or does he come back after that

----------


## Lennie

Monday 8th August

----------


## leanne27

oh thanks

----------


## lildevil

Mel doesn't run him over, i don't know if this is true but Darlenes in the car, i don't know if she runs him over.

----------


## eastenders mad

so it could be either of them then

----------


## kirsty_g

i like ali

----------


## Emmak2005

Anyone actually know when this storyline is going to happen. As Macki's just recently returned on screen. I saw pics from another poster on here of the funeral about a month or so ago now. And was wondering also how far ahead of filming they are to when we get to see it on tv.






X-FACTOR - COMING SOON TO ITV1 & ITV 2

----------


## Chris_2k11

I heard it was supposed to happen in October.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I thought it would be sooner. Still, it's going to be good, and very emtional too.

----------


## willow

i thought it would be sooner too!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i thought it would be sooner too!!


lol I know! It seems ages away doesn't it!   :Mad:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I bet it creeps up quickly.

----------


## willow

its not really if you think about it only about 7 or 8 weeks!!!

----------


## lildevil

so dose Ali stab Macki and Justin gets done for it.?

----------


## leanne27

i dont really get this storyline, it will be brilliant, anything with chris fountain in it is brilliant! lol but how is it going to pan out? i know macki beats up ali on friday, and then there's pictures of ali been run over, is that how he dies? or is that when he's been stabbed?

----------


## Angeltigger

> i havre just read something on d.s about a funeral for ali!!
> 
> here is the link to some pictures of the funeral. 
> 
> http://users.cjb.net/chrisfountain/funeral.html
> 
> ali dosent appear to be in any of them!


The Picture at the top (on the the right) the boy who is being hold by Richard must be ali and his sister Brother

----------


## leanne27

it looks like they are blaming poor justin

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeap, he does get the blame.

----------


## leanne27

i doubt he will go to prison though, because he is too good a character to leave, and they have allready covered the wrongfull imprisonment with dan hunter.

----------


## Lennie

I know that Ali dies on 19h August, and the wedding is 25th August, when do you think the funeral might be before the wedding or after?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It will probably be before? Not sure though...

----------


## Lennie

Just found out its after the wedding as Justin goes to see Becca on the wedding day

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks, Lennie  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> The Picture at the top (on the the right) the boy who is being hold by Richard must be ali and his sister Brother


yeh it must be alis brother

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

oh no i can't believe they're getting rid of the whole family! mind you did anyone else see the storyline for richard having an affair coming? i know i did! i mean he wasn't in it for ages! does macki die? awww poor ali did any one see it tonight when nicole had a go at him i couldn't help but fell sorry for him!

*EDIT: SLIGHT USE TEXT TALK*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nicole was a right evil cow to him tonight!   :Angry:  And I bet she doesn't even get the chance to apologise to him before he dies. I can't believe more people are going!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  There's gonna be no cast left at this rate!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

i know, she was being well evil! i doubt she gets the chance to apologise, and her mum dont let her go to the hospital to see him either

----------


## Bad Wolf

e4 is a brilliant thing!!! it happens near to the end tonight on c4

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and her mum dont let her go to the hospital to see him either


Howcome?   :Searchme:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i thought ali died cos he was stabbed! i never dreamt hed be run down by a car! it was well staged apart from mackis blood looked so fake!

----------


## emma_strange

DI anyone else think Mackis acting was BAD when he was stabbed? It didnt look real at all. His acting is SO wooden

----------


## true.moon

yeah it was a bit fake

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm, I thought that too   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

i dont really like mackis acting much

----------


## di marco

> Howcome?


i dunno, prob cos shes not been doing what her mum says and cos she was horrible to ali?

----------


## di marco

the epi was well good though   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

nicole?what about her

----------


## di marco

> nicole?what about her


what about her what?   :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the epi was well good though


Roll on tomorrows eppy!   :Cheer:

----------


## true.moon

im gona miss it

----------


## di marco

> Roll on tomorrows eppy!


yep cant wait!

----------


## di marco

> im gona miss it


how come?

----------


## xCharliex

Ive seen tomorrows ep on e4 i dont get how Justin will get done for the stabbing, he should just tell the cops Ali did it, nothing can happen as his dead

----------


## di marco

> Ive seen tomorrows ep on e4 i dont get how Justin will get done for the stabbing, he should just tell the cops Ali did it, nothing can happen as his dead


yeh but justins fingerprints are on the knife too and he was there. the police wont believe justin if he says it was ali, theyll just think hes trying to cover himself up by blaming someone who cant defend themselves

----------


## xCharliex

> yeh but justins fingerprints are on the knife too and he was there. the police wont believe justin if he says it was ali, theyll just think hes trying to cover himself up by blaming someone who cant defend themselves


Yeah i know, wonder how the find the knife though, he stashed it so someone must find it soon

----------


## di marco

> Yeah i know, wonder how the find the knife though, he stashed it so someone must find it soon


dunno, maybe richard finds it or something? (i dont have e4 so havent seen tomorrows epi yet)

----------


## xCharliex

> dunno, maybe richard finds it or something? (i dont have e4 so havent seen tomorrows epi yet)


I guessed thats why i didnt wanna say where he put it, but you will know when you see it

----------


## di marco

> I guessed thats why i didnt wanna say where he put it, but you will know when you see it


thanks!   :Smile:   ill obviously have a better idea of what i thinks going to happen after tomorrows epi

----------


## xCharliex

> thanks!    ill obviously have a better idea of what i thinks going to happen after tomorrows epi


Yeah you will, let me know your views when you see it

----------


## di marco

> Yeah you will, let me know your views when you see it


yep i will do   :Smile:

----------

